# Calcio Sudamericano



## Livestrong (11 Agosto 2012)

Qui per parlare della patria delle rivalità sportive


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

ANSA) - S. PAOLO, 31 AGO - Risultati della 20/a giornata di Serie A brasiliana: Flamengo-Sport 1-1, S.Paolo-Botafogo 4-0, Atletico M.-Ponte P. 2-2, Coritiba-Internacional 1-0, Fluminense-Corinthians 1-1, Goianense-Cruzeiro 0-2, Gremio-Vasco 2-0, Nautico-Figueirense 3-2, Portuguesa-Palmeiras 3-0, Santos-Bahia 1-3. 
*Classifica:* Atletico M.* 44; Fluminense 43; Gremio 40; Vasco 35; S.Paolo 34; Cruzeiro e Internacional 31; Botafogo 28; Nautico e Flamengo* 27; Santos 26; Corinthians e Portuguesa 25; Ponte P. 24. (*: -1 gara).

Seedorf in lotta per non retrocedere 
Santos in crisi nerissima così come Ganso.
Bene Ronaldinho, stratosferico Luis Fagiano: assist e il 10° gol in 10 partite.

Non sto seguendo come gli anni scorsi, ma stentano a mostrarsi nuovi talenti.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Gli unici interessanti sembrano essere Bernard dell'Atletico Mineiro, 19 anni trequartista, ma troppo esile fisicamente, il solito Felipe Anderson del Santos che segnalo da 2 anni, Fernando del Gremio, 20 anni molto simile all'omonimo giocatore del Porto, e poi, boh, basta... forse Bruno Peres terzino destro 22enne del Santos...


----------



## Vinz (1 Settembre 2012)

La tassa Clarenzio


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ANSA) - S. PAOLO, 31 AGO - Risultati della 20/a giornata di Serie A brasiliana: Flamengo-Sport 1-1, S.Paolo-Botafogo 4-0, Atletico M.-Ponte P. 2-2, Coritiba-Internacional 1-0, Fluminense-Corinthians 1-1, Goianense-Cruzeiro 0-2, Gremio-Vasco 2-0, Nautico-Figueirense 3-2, Portuguesa-Palmeiras 3-0, Santos-Bahia 1-3.
> *Classifica:* Atletico M.* 44; Fluminense 43; Gremio 40; Vasco 35; S.Paolo 34; Cruzeiro e Internacional 31; Botafogo 28; Nautico e Flamengo* 27; Santos 26; Corinthians e Portuguesa 25; Ponte P. 24. (*: -1 gara).
> 
> Seedorf in lotta per non retrocedere
> ...



Seedorf in lotta per non retrocedere se togli le sei squadre che seguono il Ponte Preta in classifica.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Il Botafogo fa ridere, ma Clarenzio è ridicolo anche in Brasile.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Seedorf in lotta per non retrocedere se togli le sei squadre che seguono il Ponte Preta in classifica.



4 punti dall'ultima in classifica. Se non è lotta per non retrocedere questa.... (tra l'altro mi sa che il Flamengo ha una partita in meno, e una delle squadre coinvolte si chiama SANTOS, che anche lo scorso anno era in posizione difficile ma risalì tutto d'un colpo).


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il Botafogo fa ridere, ma Clarenzio è ridicolo anche in Brasile.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Non sono stato chiaro io o non hai capito tu?
Ho scritto che ci sono altre sei squadre dopo il Ponte Preta.

http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/brasileirao-serie-a/#/classificacao-e-jogos


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Cosi male sta andando il Santos?


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

Concordo su felipe anderson, a me piaceva anche allan del Vasco che ha pres l Udinese


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non sono stato chiaro io o non hai capito tu?
> Ho scritto che ci sono altre sei squadre dopo il Ponte Preta.
> 
> http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/brasileirao-serie-a/#/classificacao-e-jogos


si avevo saltato l'ultima oarte della classifica

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cosi male sta andando il Santos?



Uno scempio. Non ci capiscono più nulla. Gioca solo Neymar. Si riprenderanno, ma hanno fatto una brutta fine. Squadra appagata, molti fremono per andar via in Europa... Secondo me la dirigenza ha tirato troppo la corda.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Uno scempio. Non ci capiscono più nulla. Gioca solo Neymar. Si riprenderanno, ma hanno fatto una brutta fine. Squadra appagata, molti fremono per andar via in Europa... Secondo me la dirigenza ha tirato troppo la corda.[/QUOTE]

Non me lo aspettavo, il problema è che uno come Neymar chi se lo può permettere in europa? 3-4 club al massimo! Ormai il mercato brasiliano spara prezzi folli.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Il mercato brasiliano ormai è diventato troppo caro. I giocatori che prelevi da li sono delle scommesse, alle cifre che ora chiedono è dura fare un tentativo, una scommessa. Meglio cominciare a guardare su altri lidi, più sconosciuti ma non per questo più scarsi di qualità.


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il mercato brasiliano ormai è diventato troppo caro. I giocatori che prelevi da li sono delle scommesse, alle cifre che ora chiedono è dura fare un tentativo, una scommessa. Meglio cominciare a guardare su altri lidi, più sconosciuti ma non per questo più scarsi di qualità.



Concordo, Colombia e Uruguay potrebbero essere nazioni interessanti e meno costose


----------



## bmb (6 Settembre 2012)

Questa notte doppietta + assist per Clarenzio nella vittoria del Botafogo a Belo Horizonte sul Cruzeiro (1-3). Applausi per lui.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Questa notte doppietta + assist per Clarenzio nella vittoria del Botafogo a Belo Horizonte sul Cruzeiro (1-3). Applausi per lui.


----------



## pennyhill (6 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Questa notte doppietta + assist per Clarenzio nella vittoria del Botafogo a Belo Horizonte sul Cruzeiro (1-3). Applausi per lui.


----------



## E81 (6 Settembre 2012)

Grande Clarence!


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

Grande Clarenzio


----------



## Sanfuka (7 Settembre 2012)

E nel forum "vecchio" il 90 per cento della gente lo insultava......


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Settembre 2012)

Seedorf <3


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2012)

Seedorf è una leggenda del calcio moderno. La sua unica colpa, in compartecipazione con la società, è di esser rimasto con noi troppo a lungo. 

Ma parliamo di un campione sotto tutti i punti di vista, non vinci quattro coppe campioni per caso, con tre club diversi.


----------



## Liuke (7 Settembre 2012)

sentite il commentatore 
sedorfiii


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2012)

Liuke ha scritto:


> sentite il commentatore
> sedorfiii



Sedorfiiiiiii gooooooooool


----------



## Vinz (8 Settembre 2012)

Sanfuka ha scritto:


> E nel forum "vecchio" il 90 per cento della gente lo insultava......



Pure sul nuovo, problem?


----------



## The Ripper (8 Settembre 2012)

Santos ancora sconfitto

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Fluminense 47 punti; Atletico Mineiro* 45; Gremio 44; Vasco da Gama 39; San Paolo e Internacional 35; Botafogo e Cruzeiro 34; Ponte Preta 30; Nautico, Portuguesa e Corinthians 28; Flamengo* 27; Santos 26; Bahia 24; Coritiba 22; Palmeiras 20; Sport 19; Figueirense 18; Goianense 16. (*: 1 gara in meno).


----------



## The Ripper (8 Settembre 2012)

grande seedrf e grande elano...come vi dicevo "il vero uomo in più !" del santos (ora è al gremio)...altro che ganso!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Santos ancora sconfitto
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Fluminense 47 punti; Atletico Mineiro* 45; Gremio 44; Vasco da Gama 39; San Paolo e Internacional 35; Botafogo e Cruzeiro 34; Ponte Preta 30; Nautico, Portuguesa e Corinthians 28; Flamengo* 27; Santos 26; Bahia 24; Coritiba 22; Palmeiras 20; Sport 19; Figueirense 18; Goianense 16. (*: 1 gara in meno).



Certo che il Palmeiras è proprio caduto in basso!


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2012)

Forza Flu


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo che il Palmeiras è proprio caduto in basso!



Beh ma in Brasile le squadre sono molto cicliche, per anni sono ai vertici e poi magari spariscono...dipende molto dalla fortuna e da cosa cresce nel vivaio...


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh ma in Brasile le squadre sono molto cicliche, per anni sono ai vertici e poi magari spariscono...dipende molto dalla fortuna e da cosa cresce nel vivaio...



Si vero, però addirittura stare sempre la a lottare per la salvezza.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2012)

per il titolo tifo per l'atletico mineiro di dinho, ma la mia squadra è il santos qualche anno fa mi piaceva molto anche il san paolo


----------



## pennyhill (23 Settembre 2012)

Botafogo [2:2] Corinthians

6' [1-0] Seedorf
http://globotv.globo.com/globocom/t...nto-seedorf-marca-aos-05-do-1o-tempo/2153500/
8' [1-1] J.P. Guerrero
http://globotv.globo.com/globocom/t...o-marca-de-cabeca-aos-07-do-1o-tempo/2153503/
13'[1-2] Dos Santos Douglas (rig.)
http://globotv.globo.com/globocom/t...-cobrando-penalti-aos-12-do-1o-tempo/2153513/
74'[2-2] Seedorf
http://globotv.globo.com/globocom/t...de-a-area-e-marca-aos-29-do-2o-tempo/2153582/


----------



## Heisenberg (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma il problema pagamento stipendi du botafogo era vero ?


----------



## pennyhill (23 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ma il problema pagamento stipendi du botafogo era vero ?



Non saprei, non ho approfondito.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Botafogo [2:2] Corinthians
> 
> 6' [1-0] Seedorf
> http://globotv.globo.com/globocom/t...nto-seedorf-marca-aos-05-do-1o-tempo/2153500/
> ...


Va a finire che rimpiango il Gran Culaççhione!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Va a finire che rimpiango il Gran Culaççhione!


Uno come lui oggi sarebbe oro.
...


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ma il problema pagamento stipendi du botafogo era vero ?



Potremmo riprendere Seedorf a P.0


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Va a finire che rimpiango il Gran Culaççhione!



Ah guarda, di sicuro nella nostra squadra di ***** oggi avrebbe fatto la sua porca figura


----------



## robs91 (24 Settembre 2012)

Sidorfiiii


----------



## bmb (24 Settembre 2012)

Clarenzio  Mi manchi 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Anche quando facevi schifo, con te, le partite, avevano un altro significato


----------



## Fry Rossonero (28 Ottobre 2012)

alè 2-0 del River contro i m**** del Boca


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Dicembre 2012)

Stai dove sei Seedorf che è meglio.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2013)

Risultati andata degli ottavi coppa libertadores

Atlético Mineiro 2 
San Paolo 1 

Palmeiras 0 
Club Tijuana 0 

Corinthians 0 
Boca Juniors 1 

Vélez Sarsfield 1 
Newell's Old Boys 0 

Santa Fe 1 
Grêmio 2 

Nacional 0 
Real Garcilaso 1 

Olimpia 1 
Tigre 2 

Fluminense 1 
Emelec 2 

Disastro del Flu (soprattutto) e del Nacional di Montevideo. L'atletico MG si aggiudica il derby brasiliano, con Ronaldinho che continua a dettar legge: miglior giocatore finora del torneo. (  ) Rischia anche il Corinthians di Pato dopo l'1-0 rimediato in casa del Boca.


----------



## Van The Man (3 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Risultati andata degli ottavi coppa libertadores
> 
> 
> Disastro del Flu (soprattutto) e del Nacional di Montevideo. L'atletico MG si aggiudica il derby brasiliano, con Ronaldinho che continua a dettar legge: miglior giocatore finora del torneo. (  ) Rischia anche il Corinthians di Pato dopo l'1-0 rimediato in casa del Boca.



Beh dai, disastro è esagerato. Giocare in trasferta nella Libertadores è sempre complicato, per svariate ragioni, in casa avranno tutte le possibilità di ribaltare la situazione


----------



## MisterBet (3 Maggio 2013)

Tanta roba il quadrato magico dell'Atletico Mineiro ma ieri in 11 vs 11 contro il San Paolo hanno sofferto e non poco...poi sull'1-0 e la partita in controllo Lucio ha deciso di eliminare la sua squadra dalla Libertadores...


----------



## The Ripper (4 Maggio 2013)

intanto il newell's ribalta l'1-0 dell'andata vincendo 3-1 in casa del velez e approdando ai quarti


> anta roba il quadrato magico dell'Atletico Mineiro ma ieri in 11 vs 11 contro il San Paolo hanno sofferto e non poco...poi sull'1-0 e la partita in controllo Lucio ha deciso di eliminare la sua squadra dalla Libertadores...


tanto in controllo non era. l'atleitoc stava venendo fuori.
il san paolo ha una maggior freschezza dell'atletico che, personalmente, mi sembra più squadra.... sebbene grandi talenti non ne abbia a parte bernard forse.


----------



## Van The Man (4 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> intanto il newell's ribalta l'1-0 dell'andata vincendo 3-1 in casa del velez e approdando ai quarti



Ehm Ripper hai ciuccato le quote, il ritorno si gioca il 15 maggio


----------



## The Ripper (5 Maggio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Ehm Ripper hai ciuccato le quote, il ritorno si gioca il 15 maggio



yes,errore mio


----------



## The Ripper (14 Maggio 2013)

ritorno degli ottavi
il real garcilaso batte il nacional di montevideo ai calci di rigore. tra gli errori dal dischetto anche quello di Recoba. real garcilaso incredibile, alla sua prima apparizione in libertadores (club fondato solo nel 2009)
il flu batte l'emelec (che ha finito la partita in 9 vs 11) 2-0. Gol di Fred e Carlinhos. Se Fred sta bene il Flu può essere pericoloso, ma sembra mancare di freschezza.
Ancora sorprendente Atl. Mineiro che sbatte fuori il Sao Paolo dalla Libertadores con un sonoro 4-1: tripletta di Jo (ora capocannoniere del torneo )e Diego Tardelli... traversa di R10 su punizione e di jo di sinistro da 25 metri. per il sao paolo il solito luis fagiano. segnalo l'ennesima prestazione deludente di Ganso: evidentemente chi non vedeva in lui tutto 'sto gran giocatore aveva ragione. L'atletico fa un gioco offensivo PAZZESCO. dal canto loro il sao Paolo ha una difesa imbarazzante. partita che poteva finire 6-0.

p.s. bernanrd ha una velocità pazzesca, inserimenti fantastici e lettura dell'azione perfetta. gran giocatore davvero.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Maggio 2013)

vi segnalo quest'azione di Ronaldinho, sempre spettacolare vederlo giocare (grande prova la sua, anche se mi è piaciuto di più nelle partite precedenti):


----------



## The Ripper (16 Maggio 2013)

L'1-1 tra Corinthians e Boca Junior condanna la squadra brasiliana. Golazo di Riquelme (che a mio avviso voleva crossare) e pareggio di Paulinho (in orbita Inter) con un bel colpo di testa su un cross dalla destra. erroraccio di Pato che a un metro dalla porta vuota pasticcia col pallone.
Il Tijuana fa fuori il Palmeiras vincendo fuori casa 2-1. Partita nervosa con molti falli. Non sembrava una partita di calcio sudamericano.


----------



## juventino (16 Maggio 2013)

Stamattina quando ho visto l'errore di Pato non ci volevo credere. E pensare che questo una volta era ritenuto il più grande talento del mondo.


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> L'1-1 tra Corinthians e Boca Junior condanna la squadra brasiliana. Golazo di Riquelme (che a mio avviso voleva crossare) e pareggio di Paulinho (in orbita Inter) con un bel colpo di testa su un cross dalla destra. erroraccio di Pato che a un metro dalla porta vuota pasticcia col pallone.
> Il Tijuana fa fuori il Palmeiras vincendo fuori casa 2-1. Partita nervosa con molti falli. Non sembrava una partita di calcio sudamericano.


Praticamente Pato ha trovato il modo di farsi amare anche dai nuovi tifosi? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> Stamattina quando ho visto l'errore di Pato non ci volevo credere. E pensare che questo una volta era ritenuto il più grande talento del mondo.


Ah, sul talento direi che c'era/c'è poco da discutere.Il problema è tutto il resto


----------



## pennyhill (9 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2013)

Roba interessante in Sud America in questi giorni?


----------



## O Animal (18 Novembre 2013)

Futebol Brasileiro, siamo a 3 giornate dalla fine del Brasileirão 2013. 

Dopo 10 anni il *Cruzeiro* è tornato a trionfare ed è già matematicamente campione con 75 punti e 15 di vantaggio sulle inseguitrici.

L'attenzione ora si è spostata sulla corsa per un posto nella _Libertadores_ (primi 4 posti + Atletico Mineiro già campione Libertadores 2013) e sulla _lotta salvezza_ (ultimi 4 posti).

Gli ultimi 3 posti della _Libertadores _(il primo è ovviamente del Cruzeiro) se li stanno combattendo in 4/5 squadre: il Grêmio con 60 punti, il Goiás con 59, l'Atlético Paranaense con 58, il Botafogo con 57 e il Vitória con 54. Il calendario delle prime 3 è più semplice di quello del Botafogo perciò la squadra di Seedorf dovrà superarsi per ottenere la qualificazione alla Libertadores.

Molto più dura invece la lotta in zona _retrocessione _per evitare di rimanere tra le ultime 4 squadre. Escludendo il Náutico che è già matematicamente retrocesso avendo raccolto appena 17 punti, le ultime posizioni sono del Ponte Preta (35 punti), della storica squadra del Vasco da Gama (38 punti), del Coritiba a 41 punti ed il Bahia, la Fluminense e il Criciúma a quota 42. La vittoria del Criciúma a Coritiba ha dato speranze alla sorprenderete squadra dello stato di Santa Catarina ed anche la Fluminense ha preso una boccata d'ossigeno con la vittoria in casa contro il São Paulo. Questi risultati però hanno appesantendo di molto la situazione di Ponte Preta e del Vasco che non sono riuscite ad andare oltre il pareggio con Cruzeiro e il Corinthians. 

Nelle ultime tre gare, Vasco, Coritiba e Criciúma non avranno scontri diretti. La Fluminense nell'ultimo turno affronterà il Bahia, che nel frattempo avrà ancora uno scontro diretto con il Portuguesa (44 punti) che a sua volta dovrà affrontare il Ponte Preta. Il Flamengo e l'Internacional essendo a quota 45 dovrebbero essere già salve a meno di avvenimenti clamorosi.

La quota limite per la salvezza dovrebbe essere infatti intorno ai 45 punti mentre quella per l'ultimo posto in Libertadores intorno ai 63 punti.

La classifica aggiornata alla 35a giornata è:

(1) 75 Cruzeiro (Campione)
(2) 60 Grêmio
(3) 59 Goiás
(4) 58 Atlético Paranaense
(5) 57 Botafogo
(6) 54 Vitória
(7) 52 Atlético Mineiro
(8) 49 São Paulo
(9) 49 Corinthians
(10) 48 Santos
(11) 45 Internacional
(12) 45 Flamengo
(13) 44 Portuguesa
(14) 42 Criciúma
(15) 42 Fluminense
(16) 42 Bahia
(17) 41 Coritiba
(18) 38 Vasco da Gama
(19) 35 Ponte Preta
(20) 17 Náutico (Retrocesso)


----------



## O Animal (28 Novembre 2013)

Il Flamengo ha vinto la Copa do Brasil in un Maracanã spettacolare e ovviamente tutto esaurito da giorni. 

Dopo aver pareggiato all'andata 1 a 1 in casa dell'Atlético Paranaense il Flamengo con gol di Elias e Hernane si è aggiudicato per la terza volta la Copa do Brasil. Solo Cruzeiro e Gremio hanno fatto meglio avendola vinta 4 volte. 

Grazie a questa vittoria il Flamenco avrà anche l'accesso alla _Libertadores 2014_.


----------



## O Animal (2 Dicembre 2013)

Futebol Brasileiro, siamo ad 1 giornata dalla fine del Brasileirão 2013. 

Il Ponte Preta, reduce dal miracolo sportivo di vincere la semifinale contro il Sao Paulo nella _Sudamericana 2013_ e qualificarsi per la finalissima contro il Lanús (andata in Brasile il 4 dicembre, ritorno in Argentina l'11 dicembre), è già retrocesso matematicamente in _Série B_.

La situazione adesso è drammatica per due squadre storiche come la Fluminense e il Vasco da Gama. 

La situazione peggiore è quella della Fluminense che dopo aver perso e pareggiato le ultime 2 giornate dovrà vincere contro il Bahia a Salvador e sperare che Vasco e Coritiba perdano o pareggino le loro partite. Con un qualsiasi altro risultato la Flu retrocederà in _Série B_.

Il Vasco dovrà invece vincere a Paraná contro l'Atlético-PR (ancora in corsa per un posto nella _Libertadores '14_) e sperare che una squadra tra Coritiba, Criciúma o Internacional perda.

Il Coritiba giocherà fuori casa contro il São Paulo che però non ha nessun obiettivo. 

Il Criciúma giocherà nel Maracanã contro il Botafogo di Seedorf che sta ancora sperando di guadagnare l'ultimo posto per la _Libertadores '14_ (anche se dopo la sconfitta con il Coritiba le chances sono veramente poche a meno di un passo falso del Goiás contro il Santos o dell'Atlético-PR contro il Vasco). 

L'Internacional giocherà con la già retrocessa Ponte Preta di cui sopra.

Come già detto il Cruzeiro matematicamente campione e qualificato per la _Libertadores '14_ così come Grêmio, Flamengo (campione in _Copa do Brasil 2013_) e Atletico Mineiro (vincitore _Libertadores 2013_ e che tra 16 giorni giocherà la semifinale di _Coppa del Mondo per Club_ in Marocco contro una squadra tra il Raja Casablanca, l'Auckland City e Monterrey).

La classifica aggiornata alla 37a giornata è:

(1) 75 Cruzeiro (Campione e qualificato alla 2° fase della _Libertadores '14_)
(2) 64 Grêmio (Qualificato a _Libertadores '14_)
(3) 61 Atlético Paranaense
(4) 59 Goiás
(5) 58 Botafogo
(6) 58 Vitória
(7) 56 Atlético Mineiro (Qualificato alla 2° fase della _Libertadores '14_)
(8) 54 Santos
(9) 50 São Paulo
(10) 50 Corinthians
(11) 48 Flamengo (Qualificato alla 2° fase della _Libertadores '14_)
(12) 48 Bahia
(13) 47 Portuguesa
(14) 47 Internacional
(15) 46 Criciúma
(16) 45 Coritiba
(17) 44 Vasco da Gama
(18) 43 Fluminense
(19) 36 Ponte Preta (Retrocesso in _Série B_)
(20) 17 Náutico (Retrocesso in _Série B_)


----------



## O Animal (8 Dicembre 2013)

Finito il Brasileirão 2013, è tempo di verdetti

Dramma a Rio... Retrocedono sia il Vasco che la Fluminense... Il Botafogo invece riesce a centrare la quarta posizione per la qualificazione alla _Libertadores_, anche se con riserva...

Il Vasco sarebbe potuto rimanere in serie grazie alla vittoria del Botafogo sulla Criciuma ma invece è caduto sotto 5 gol dell'Atletico Paranaense che così si è qualificato anche lui alla _Libertadores 2014._ Partita segnata anche da violenti scontri sugli spalti che hanno portato alla sospensione dell'incontro per far atterrare un elicottero ambulanza che ha dovuto trasportare 3 tifosi in coma.

La Fluminense ha vinto ma avendo vinto una partita in meno della Criciuma diventa la prima squadra nella storia brasiliana a passare da campione a retrocessa.

Il Botafogo con la vittoria per 3 a 0 sulla Criciuma è riuscito a superare il Goias sconfitto i casa dal Santos riuscendo così ad arrivare quarto in classifica, posizione valida per la qualificazione alla _Libertadores 2014_. Per avere il posto garantito alla _Libertadores_ avrebbe dovuto sperare che il Vasco fermasse l'Atletico PR ma come detto la partita è finita 5 a 1 per la squadra di Curitiba. Adesso il Botafogo deve sperare che il Ponte Preta non vinca contro il Lanus a Buenos Aires perché se la squadra di Campinas vincesse la _Copa Sudamericana_ avrebbe accesso alla _Libertadores 2014_ togliendo il posto alla quarta classificata del _Brasileirão_, per l'appunto il Botafogo.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Dicembre 2013)

E' tornato con una doppietta


----------



## O Animal (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Copa Sudamericana*

La squadra argentina del Lanús ha sconfitto 2 a 0 quella brasiliana del Ponte Preta aggiudicandosi la sua seconda _Copa Sudamericana_. 


_*Libertadores 2014*_

Grazie alla sconfitta del Ponte Preta il Botafogo si è garantito l'accesso alla 1° Fase della _Libertadores 2014_. Seedorf potrà quindi sperare di vincere l'ennesimo torneo continentale... 

Da segnalare che il Botafogo sta cambiando allenatore perché dopo gli ottimi risultati Oswaldo de Oliveira è passato al Santos. Sulla panchina alvinegra pare possa tornare Paulo Autuori che aveva già fatto trionfare il Botafogo nel Brasileirão 1995.

Oggi in Paraguay ci saranno i sorteggi della _Libertadores 2014_, le squadre che participeranno sono:

_Argentina _(5): Vélez Sarsfield, Newell`s Old Boys, San Lorenzo, Arsenal e Lanús.

_Brasile _(5 squadre più il campione 2013): Atlético Mineiro, Cruzeiro, Flamengo, Gremio, Atlético Paranaense e Botafogo.

_Bolivia _(3): Bolívar, Oriente Petrolero e The Strongest.

_Cile _(3): Unión Española, O`Higgins e Universidad de Chile.

_Colombia _(3): Atlético Nacional, Deportivo Cali e Santa Fe.

_Ecuador _(3): Emelec, Independiente del Valle e Deportivo Quito.

_Messico _(3): Santos Laguna, León e Monarcas Morelia.

_Paraguay _(3): Cerro Porteño, Nacional e Guaraní.

_Perù _(3): Real Garcilaso, Universitario e Sporting Cristal.

_Uruguay _(3): Peñarol, Defensor Sporting e Nacional.

_Venezuela _(3): Deportivo Anzoátegui, Zamora e Caracas.


----------



## O Animal (16 Dicembre 2013)

Fútbol Argentino, Primera División 2013-2014: Vittoria al fotofinish del Torneo Inicial per il *San Lorenzo* di Buenos Aires, squadra tifata anche da papa Francesco.

Ultima giornata veramente bellissima grazie al doppio confronto che metteva contro le prime 4 squadre del campionato. Il San Lorenzo si è consacrato campione con 33 punti, pareggiando in casa del Vélez Sarsfield. Il Vélez è arrivato quindi secondo con 31 punti, gli stessi di Newell’s (dove gioca Trezeguet) e Lanús, che hanno perso l'opportunità di vincere pareggiando a loro volta (2-2). 

Il San Lorenzo è tornato a vincere un titolo dopo 6 anni nonostante non abbia vinto nessuna delle ultime 3 partite di campionato e sia la squadra campione con meno punti nella storia della competizione.

Fallimento totale per il River Plate che ha raccolto appena 21 punti e che, anche a causa della vittoria del San Lorenzo, non potrà partecipare alla _Libertadores 2014_.


----------



## O Animal (23 Dicembre 2013)

La tribunale sportivo brasiliano ha salvato la Fluminense. La Portuguesa all'ultima giornata ha schierato un giocatore squalificato (Heverton) ed è stata penalizzata di 4 punti perciò sarà lei a finire in _Série B_. 

Adesso la Portuguesa ricorrerà in appello e si è detta disposta a ricorrere anche con la giustizia ordinaria. Veremos...


----------



## O Animal (9 Febbraio 2014)

Cambio al comando quando siamo giunti quasi a metà del Campionato Carioca (stato di Rio de Janeiro) grazie alla vittoria per 3 a 0 della Fluminense sul Flamengo.

Partitona di Conca (quello che a sprecato la carriera in Cina per intenderci) e Flu con gli stessi punti del Fla ma con una migliore differenza reti. 

Il Vasco aveva la possibilità di passare da solo in testa ma ha solo pareggiato con il Nova Iguaçu e perciò è rimasto ad un punto di distacco da Flu e Fla.


----------



## O Animal (15 Febbraio 2014)

La Libertadores è senza dubbio il torneo più difficile e divertente del mondo. Questa settimana sono iniziati gli 8 gruppi e ci sono state ovviamente le prime sorprese... 

Il Cruzeiro, campione del Brasile e tra i favoriti della competizione ha perso contro il Real Garcilaso, squadra peruviana di Cuzco, capitale dell'impero Inca a 3400 metri d'altitudine... campo enorme (110 metri x 70), terreno ai limiti della giocabilità anche perché inondato prima dell'inizio della partita... I media brasiliani sono però infuriati per i versi razzisti rivolti nei confronti del centrocampista del Cruzeiro Tinga. 

Anche il Flamengo ha perso dopo 23 ore di viaggio per arrivare a Leon, Messico.. partita da subito nervosa con l'espulsione del centrocampista Amaral e Flamengo sempre sotto alla squadra messicana che vince per 2 a 1...

La squadra "di Papa Francesco", il San Lorenzo, ha perso nel Maracanã contro il Botafogo "orfano" di Clarence Seedorf.

L'Atletico PR ha vinto contro il The Strongest di La Paz, Bolivia, e c'è stato anche l'esordio in campo di Adriano nei 5 minuti finali, in cui non ha toccato nemmeno un pallone ma ha dato molta allegria in Brasile aver rivisto in campo un giocatore considerato finito dopo 22 mesi di inattività totale... Alcuni pazzi stanno persino valutando se abbia chances per essere convocato da Scolari 

L'Atletico MG, campione Liberadores 2013, ha vinto in Venezuela contro il Zamora grazie al solito Ronaldinho che ha dato l'assist decisivo a Jo nei minuti finali anche per la "gioia" dei tifosi venezuelani che erano estasiati di vedere da vicino il Pallone d'Oro 2005.

Anche il Gremio, vice campione del Brasilerao 2013, ha vinto al debutto in casa del Nacional di Montevideo.

Il torneo è appena iniziato ma come ogni anno darà tanto spettacolo: climatico, culturale, ambientale... e calcistico...


----------



## O Animal (17 Febbraio 2014)

Per la serie: "L'utilità degli arbitri di porta"... Vasco 1 - Flamengo 2


----------



## O Animal (6 Marzo 2014)

Corinthians in netta ripresa nel campionato Paulista... Dalla partenza di Pato non hanno più perso grazie ad un crescendo di gioco e di risultati: prima i 2 pareggi e poi le 4 vittorie.

Sarebbe sbagliato dire che la colpa fosse tutta di Pato ma grazie alla sua uscita l'arrivo di Jadson ha dato equilibrio e concretezza al Timão che ha velocemente scalato la classifica portandosi ad un solo punto dalla possibilità di accedere alla seconda fase del campionato Paulista a 3 giornate dalla fine della fase a gironi. Domenica ci sarà l'importante sfida con il San Paolo (che si è già qualificato alla seconda fase) e dato che non potrà schierare Pato (si attende il suo debutto in Copa do Brasil mercoledì prossimo) per contratto anche il Corinthians non potrà schierare Jadson contro la sua ex squadra.

Nella partita di ieri Jadson ha fatto il fenomeno con 2 bellissimi gol e l'assist per il terzo di Luciano, domenica mancherà sicuramente al Timão.

Per quanto riguarda il campionato Carioca invece le distrazioni della Libertadores potrebbero costare al Botafogo l'assenza dalle semifinali del campionato. A 3 giornate dalla fine della prima fase le prime 4 squadre sono: Flamengo, Fluminense, Vasco e Cabofriense. 

Nel campionato Mineiro guida sempre il Cruzeiro inseguito dal Galo (Atletico-MG) di Ronaldinho che ha anche iniziato bene la Libertadores. Le due squadre favorite per giocarsi tra un mese la finale del campionato Mineiro sembrano essere proprio Cruzeiro e Atletico-MG.

Nel campionato Paranaense il Coritiba guida la classifica mentre l'Atletico-PR, distrattissimo dalla Libertadores dove dopo la vittoria al debutto ha perso in Argentina contro il Velez di Zarate (che non ha fatto molto), sta lottando per accedere alle seconda fase del campionato a sole 2 giornate dalla fine della prima fase.
Adriano sta lavorando sodo per trovare un posto da titolare (ha persino perso i festeggiamenti del Carnevale) ma per il momento ha fatto solo 2 apparizioni da 10 minuti in Libertarores senza lasciare alcun segno. Nelle prossime settimane potrebbe avere alcune chances di giocare.

Nel campionato Gaúcho Internacional e Gremio guidano i rispettivi gironi, il Gremio con qualche punto in meno perché sta dedicando molte energie alla Libertadores dove sta guidando a punteggio pieno il suo girone avendo sconfitto il Nacional di Montevideo e il Nacional di Medellin anche grazie al giovanissimo Luan (20 anni) che sta facendo vedere belle cose in questo inizio di stagione (clausola rescissoria 60 milioni di Euro) 

In Libertadores le uniche squadre imbattute dopo appena 2 giornate sono: Velez, Atletico-MG, Gremio e i messicani del Santos Laguna.


----------



## O Animal (24 Marzo 2014)

Campionato Paulista
Finita la prima fase. Il Corinthians avendo perso con il San Paolo e pareggiato con il Penapolense non è riuscito a qualificarsi alla seconda fase della competizione. Anche il São Bernardo non è riuscito a qualificarsi nonostante le sconfitte del Ponte Preta.
I quarti di finale del torneo, a partita secca, verranno giocati questo mercoledì e le sfide saranno:
1. São Paulo vs. Penapolense
2. Botafogo-SP vs. Ituano
3. Santos vs.Ponte Preta
4. Palmeiras vs. Bragantino

Campionato Carioca
Anche il Botafogo non è riuscito a qualificarsi alla seconda fase, la sconfitta con il Flamengo ai primi di Marzo ha tolto ogni chance alla ex squadra di Seedorf.
Le prime 4 squadre che si sfideranno nelle finali sono state Flamengo, Fluminense, Vasco e Cabofriense.
Le semifinali avranno andata e ritorno, e tutte verranno disputate questa settimana:
1. Cabofriense vs. Flamengo
2. Vasco vs. Fluminense
Molto interessante la seconda semifinale di cui abbiamo avuto un assaggio la settimana scorsa con il pareggio 1 a 1 nel Maracana con il ritorno al gol di Fred nel suo stadio.

Campionato Mineiro
Prosegue la marcia del Cruzeiro e dell'Atletico-MG verso il doppio scontro in finale del 6 e del 13 Aprile.

Campionato Gaúcho
Prosegue la marcia di Internacional e Gremio verso il doppio scontro in finale del 30 Marzo e del 13 Aprile.

Campionato Paranaense
Prosegue la marcia del Coritiba e del redivivo Atletico-PR (nonostante la continua assenza di Adriano, prima per pubalgia e adesso per problemi alla coscia) verso la finale di campionato.

Libertadores
Stiamo entrando nella fase decisiva della fase a gironi quando mancano appena 2 partite al termine di questa prima fase. I gruppi rimangono abbastanza equilibrati e le squadre che accederanno ai sedicesimi si capiranno solo all'ultima giornata del 10 Aprile.


----------



## O Animal (29 Marzo 2014)

Campionato Paulista
Sorpresissima nel primo quarto di finale. Il *São Paulo*, squadra favorita al titolo regionale, è stato *eliminato* ai rigori dal _Penapolense_ dopo lo 0 a 0 dei tempi regolamentari. L'errore decisivo dal dischetto è stato di Rodrigo Caio. Scene di giubileo a Penápolis per la squadra che costa meno dello stipendio del solo Leandro Damião, prossimo avversario del Penapolense.
Adesso le 2 squadre favorite al titolo sono Santos e Palmeiras. Le semifinali che verranno disputate domani, sempre a partita secca, sono queste:
1. Santos vs. Penapolense
2. Palmeiras vs. Ituano

Campionato Carioca
All'andata delle 2 semifinali il Flamengo ha vinto agevolmente 3 a 0 contro Cabofriense mentre la semifinale più interessante, Vasco-Fluminense, è finita 1 a 1 dopo che la Flu era andata in vantaggio con un gol di Fred (il quarto in 4 partite). Domani si giocheranno le partite di ritorno che decideranno le 2 finaliste del torneo.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Campionato Paulista
> Sorpresissima nel primo quarto di finale. Il *São Paulo*, squadra favorita al titolo regionale, è stato *eliminato* ai rigori dal _Penapolense_ dopo lo 0 a 0 dei tempi regolamentari. L'errore decisivo dal dischetto è stato di Rodrigo Caio. Scene di giubileo a Penápolis per la squadra che costa meno dello stipendio del solo Leandro Damião, prossimo avversario del Penapolense.
> Adesso le 2 squadre favorite al titolo sono Santos e Palmeiras. Le semifinali che verranno disputate domani, sempre a partita secca, sono queste:
> 1. Santos vs. Penapolense
> ...



Ah però, le sorprese nei campionati federali ci sono sempre state, però il San Paolo ero convinto cercasse di fare di tutto vista l'ultima annata.


----------



## O Animal (29 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ah però, le sorprese nei campionati federali ci sono sempre state, però il San Paolo ero convinto cercasse di fare di tutto vista l'ultima annata.



Assurdo veramente... È come se il Milan uscisse dalla Coppa Italia per mano di una squadra di Lega Pro... Il fatto di fare la partita secca sicuramente permette queste sorprese ma il San Paolo aveva giocato benissimo durante tutto il torneo ed era la favorita assoluta con i vari Ganso, Luis Fabiano, Osvaldo e Douglas... 

Nel primo tempo ha difeso bene la Penapolense ma nel secondo il San Paolo aveva già rischiato di perdrla in un paio di occasioni... Sono scesi in campo come se fossero già sul 4 a 0... Figuraccia storica...


----------



## The Ripper (29 Marzo 2014)

ma quel bidet di Pato sta giocando?
Quest'anno non seguo squadre brasiliane, non ne vale la pena. Non c'è una squadra che gioca bene e nemmeno qualche talento cristallino. Niente.
C'è solo Ronaldinho.

Di interessanti solo Doria e in parte Dedè. Due difensori.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Assurdo veramente... È come se il Milan uscisse dalla Coppa Italia per mano di una squadra di Lega Pro... Il fatto di fare la partita secca sicuramente permette queste sorprese ma il San Paolo aveva giocato benissimo durante tutto il torneo ed era la favorita assoluta con i vari Ganso, Luis Fabiano, Osvaldo e Douglas...
> 
> Nel primo tempo ha difeso bene la Penapolense ma nel secondo il San Paolo aveva già rischiato di perdrla in un paio di occasioni... Sono scesi in campo come se fossero già sul 4 a 0... Figuraccia storica...



Però nei campionati federali qualcosa del genere accade spesso. A volte in finale va squadre non dico dilettanti, ma di serie inferiori. Credo che forse alla fine non valga molto.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma quel bidet di Pato sta giocando?
> Quest'anno non seguo squadre brasiliane, non ne vale la pena. Non c'è una squadra che gioca bene e nemmeno qualche talento cristallino. Niente.
> C'è solo Ronaldinho.
> 
> Di interessanti solo Doria e in parte Dedè. Due difensori.



Pato non può giocare il campionato paulista avendolo cominciato con il Corinthians.


----------



## O Animal (29 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma quel bidet di Pato sta giocando?
> Quest'anno non seguo squadre brasiliane, non ne vale la pena. Non c'è una squadra che gioca bene e nemmeno qualche talento cristallino. Niente.
> C'è solo Ronaldinho.
> 
> Di interessanti solo Doria e in parte Dedè. Due difensori.



Doria ti assicuro che per adesso è meglio lasciarlo lì dov'è... Anche se al Botafogo da un paio di mesi non pagano gli stipendi e tutta la squadra è in un mezzo sciopero e si potrebbe provare a prenderlo al ribasso...

Dedé è sicuramente il difensore più forte in Brasile ma in Libertadores sta facendo qualche cappella... Per il resto condivido che non ci sono grandissimi fenomeni in erba, anche perché non appena mostrano un nonnulla di potenziale li portano in Cina, Arabia, Russia, ecc. ecc. Qualcuno di potenzialmente decente c'è, ne avevo parlato alla fine del Brasileirao 2013 (I migliori nel Brasileirao 2013).

Pato è riapparso in Copa do Brasil qualche settimana fa (Pato al debutto con il San Paolo) e dovrebbe farsi rivedere nella partita di ritorno tra una decina di giorni...



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però nei campionati federali qualcosa del genere accade spesso. A volte in finale va squadre non dico dilettanti, ma di serie inferiori. Credo che forse alla fine non valga molto.



Sicuro, anche se il Carioca e il Paulista qualcosa valgono, se non altro per la rivalità tra le squadre di Rio e di SP...


----------



## O Animal (31 Marzo 2014)

Diverse sorprese nelle semifinali dei campionati statali in Brasile:

Campionato Paulista
Eliminato il favorito Palmeiras per la vittoria dell'Ituano, club di quarta divisione del campionato nazionale, che adesso se la vedrà con il Santos il 6 e il 13 Aprile nella finale statale. Anche il Santos ha rischiato molto contro la Penapolense (che aveva già eliminato il San Paolo) vincendo all'ultimo per 3 a 2.
Finale: _Ituano _- _Santos_.

Campionato Carioca
Il Vasco batte per 1 a 0 la Fluminense, a cui bastava un pareggio, e va in finale contro il Flamengo che ha sconfitto agevolmente la Cabofriense. Finali sempre il 6 e il 13 di Aprile.
Finale: _Vasco_ - _Flamengo_.

Campionato Mineiro
Come spesso accade in questo stato la finale sarà _Atlético-MG_ di Ronaldinho (42 campionati mineiri) - _Cruzeiro _di Dedé (36 campionati mineiri). Sempre il 6 e il 13 Aprile.

Campionato Gaucho
Si è disputata l'andata della finale tra _Grêmio _e _Internacional_, in cui il Gremio ha perso in casa per 1 a 2, forse distratto dall'importante partita in Libertadores contro il Nacional de Medellín tra 2 giorni. Il ritorno nello stadio Beira-Rio si disputerà il 13 Aprile, quando il Grêmio saprà già il suo destino nella Libertadores.

Campionato Paranaense
Doppia sorpresa con l'eliminazione del Coritiba per mano della neopromossa _Maringá_, squadra fondata nel 2010 e dell'Atletico-PR che, nonostante tutti i favori del pronostico ha perso clamorosamente per 4 a 1 il ritorno contro il _Londrina_ dopo aver vinto per 3 a 1 all'andata. Le sorprendenti finali tra _Londrina_ e _Maringá_ saranno sempre il 6 e il 13 Aprile.


----------



## O Animal (31 Marzo 2014)

Torneo Final (Argentina)
Weekend scoppiettante grazie al "Superclásico" nella Bombonera, espugnata dopo 10 anni dal River Plate. Il Boca adesso è sedicesimo e inizia ad avere 6 punti di ritardo dal Colón.

Bellissima partita impreziosita da una punizione da leggenda di Riquelme (Punizione di Riquelme nel Superclásico)che probabilmente ha giocato il suo ultimo Superclásico in carriera.


----------



## Van The Man (31 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Torneo Final (Argentina)
> Weekend scoppiettante grazie al "Superclásico" nella Bombonera, espugnata dopo 10 anni dal River Plate. Il Boca adesso è sedicesimo e inizia ad avere 6 punti di ritardo dal Colón.
> 
> Bellissima partita impreziosita da una punizione da leggenda di Riquelme che probabilmente ha giocato il suo ultimo Superclásico in carriera.



Impreziosita pure dall'orripilante uscita di Orion, che ha consentito a Funes Mori di far saltare il banco


----------



## O Animal (31 Marzo 2014)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Impreziosita pure dall'orripilante uscita di Orion, che ha consentito a Funes Mori di far saltare il banco



Anche il primo in mezzo alle gambe non era male...


----------



## Van The Man (31 Marzo 2014)

Sul primo diciamo che centrocampisti e difensori del Boca meritano in blocco di andare dietro la lavagna, dato che Lanzini taglia verso la porta nel disinteresse generale degli Xeneizes.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Marzo 2014)

a me piace molto Lanzini,da noi serve uno così


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

Torna Adriano e... disastro Atletico Paranaense

In una settimana Adriano ha giocato da titolare le 2 partite più importanti dell'Atletico Paranaense, il ritorno di semifinale del Campionato Paranaense e l'ultima, e decisiva, partita del girone di Libertadores.

Nella prima partita, contro il modesto Londrina, contro cui l'Atletico-PR doveva gestire il 3 a 1 dell'andata, la squadra di Curitiba è riuscita incredibilmente a perdere per 4 a 1, venendo eliminata dal torneo statale di Paraná.

_Londrina_ ovviamente nella leggenda e in finale contro l'altra squadra dell'entroterra, il _Maringá _che a sua volta aveva battuto il Coritiba. All'andata della finale statale le 2 squadre sorpresa hanno pareggiato 2 a 2 e il torneo si deciderà domenica.

Nella semifinale di ritorno contro il Londrina aveva giocato anche Adriano che si è fatto notare soprattutto per la sua immensa mole e per gli errori in difesa che hanno permesso al Londrina di ribaltare il risultato dell'andata, ecco il video celebrativo della partita (godetevi la canzoncina alla fine del video ):


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

Venendo invece alla fondamentale partita di Libertadores, in cui all’Atletico PR sarebbe bastato il pareggio in Bolivia per passare al turno successivo, il The Strongest è riuscito a vincere in casa per 2 a 1 e il temporaneo pareggio è stato segnato udite udite… da *Adrianooooo*.. dopo più di 2 anni è tornato al gol…

Purtroppo per lui e per la sua squadra nel secondo tempo la squadra boliviana, certamente più abituata a giocare a 3600 metri sopra al livello del mare, è riuscita a riprendere la partita, sia fisicamente che nel risultato.

Di questo primo gruppo sono passati agli ottavi gli argentini del _Vélez Sarsfield_ come primi e i boliviani del _The Strongest_ come secondi. Eliminati i brasiliani dell’Ateltico-PR e i modestissimi peruviani dell’Universitario di Lima.

Qui sotto i gol della partita decisiva tra The Strongest e Atletico PR, tra cui il semplice gol di Adriano:


----------



## O Animal (10 Aprile 2014)

Libertadores

Maracanazo per il Flamengo... Contro i campioni messicani del Leon il Flamengo avrebbe dovuto vincere in casa ed invece ha perso 3 a 2 tra la disperazione e le ire dei suoi tifosi...
Le squadre che si sono qualificate agli ottavi in questo girone sono i boliviani del _Bolivar _e i messicani del _Leon_, eliminati invece i brasiliani del Flamengo e gli ecuadoregni dell'Emelec.

Altro dramma carioca per l'eliminazione del Botafogo dominato dai campioni argentini del San Lorenzo (la squadra di Papa Francesco) che vincono 3 a 0 contro i brasiliani con doppietta della meteora del Lecce, il "Nacho" Piatti. Girone molto equilibrato fino all'ultima giornata con 4 squadre in 2 punti; si qualificano agli ottavi i cileni dell'_Union Espanola_ e gli argentini del _San Lorenzo_ mentre vengono eliminati gli ecuadoregni dell'Independiente del Valle e appunto i brasiliani del Botafogo.

Ottima partita invece del Cruzeiro che doveva vincere con 3 gol di scarto per qualificarsi contro il Real Garcilaso ed infatti ha sconfitto i modesti peruviani per 3 a 0. Nell'altra sfida per il passaggio del turno gli uruguaiani del Defensor con il pareggio contro i cileni dell'Universidad de Chile (1 a 1) si sono garantiti il primo posto del girone. Qualificati _Defensor _e _Cruzeiro_, eliminati Universidad de Chile e Real Garcilaso.

Nell'equilibratissimo girone con i campioni cileni (O'Higgins), i campioni argentini di Copa Sudamericana (Lanús), i campioni paraguaiani (Cerro Porteño) e i vice campioni colombiani (Deportivo Cali) si è deciso tutto all'ultima partita con la vittoria del Cerro Porteño su Deportivo Cali per 3 a 2 e il 0 a 0 in casa dell'O'Higgins che ha garantito il passaggio del turno al Lanús. Agli ottavi vanno _Cerro Porteño_ e _Lanús_; eliminati O'Higgins e Deportivo Cali.

Stasera completano il quadro il girone 4, quello dei campioni uscenti di Libertadores, l'_Atletico-MG_ (già matematicamente agli ottavi); il girone 6 con i brasiliani del _Gremio _già matematicamente qualificati; il girone 8 si era già definito ad una giornata dal temine con il passaggio agli ottavi dei vice campioni messicani del _Santos Laguna_, dei campioni argentini dell'_Arsenal_ e l'eliminazione degli uruguaiani del Peñarol e dei venezuelani del Deportivo Anzoátegui.


----------



## O Animal (11 Aprile 2014)

Libertadores

Terminati i gironi. Primo nel suo girone l'_Atletico-MG_ che battendo il Zamora ha rotto il sogno venezuelano di vedere una sua squadra agli ottavi (l'ultima nel 2009) e ha permesso ai paraguaiani del _Nacional _di passare al secondo turno anche in forza della vittoria contro i colombiani del Santa Fe.

Assieme al _Gremio_ (primo ed imbattuto) sono i passati i colombiani dell'_Atletico Nacional_ che hanno espugnato ed eliminato gli argentini del Newell's Old Boys. 

Come giù detto ieri Santos Laguna e Arsenal di Sarandì erano già qualificate come prima e seconda.

Adesso il *Tabellone degli ottavi* è completo e dovrebbe essere così composto:

_Atletico Nacional vs. Vélez Sarsfield
Arsenal di Sarandí vs. Unión Española

Nacional de Medellín vs. Atlético-MG
The Strongest vs. Defensor


San Lorenzo vs. Gremio
Cruzeiro vs. Cerro Porteño

Lanús vs. Santos Laguna
León vs. Bolivar_


----------



## O Animal (11 Aprile 2014)

Copa do Brasil

C'era molta attesa per il debutto nel Morumbi (stadio del San Paolo) di Alexander *Pato *che, dopo aver esordito un mese fa a Maceió, si è presentato degnamente ai nuovi tifosi segnando un bel *gol* dopo 19 minuti e dando l'assist su punizione a Luiz Fabiano per il raddoppio. 

La partita è andata in scioltezza e il San Paolo ha vinto 3 a 0 grazie alla buona prestazione di Pato (ottimi movimenti e grande impegno) e alla doppietta di Luis Fabiano.

Qui sotto i gol:


----------



## Van The Man (11 Aprile 2014)

Nella fase a gruppi della Libertadores in grande spolvero le argentine, dopo anni un pò in penombra, in calo le brasiliane, e grande exploit delle boliviane, non esattamente nell'elite sudamericana. Il Bolivar ha addirittura vinto il suo raggruppamento, facendo fuori il Flamengo, e lo Strongest si è permesso il lusso di eliminare l'Atletico Paranaense


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2014)

grande Papero!


----------



## O Animal (14 Aprile 2014)

Si sono conclusi tutti i campionati statali in Brasile:

Campionato Paulista
Sorpresa delle sorprese l'*Ituano*, dopo aver eliminato il Palmeiras in semifinale, ha sconfitto anche lo stra favorito _Santos_ ai rigori (7 a 6) e ha vinto il suo secondo campionato Paulista. 

Festa in modalità "smodata":






Campionato Carioca
Vince il *Flamengo* grazie ad un gol all'ultimo secondo in fuorigioco. Il _Vasco_ era andato in vantaggio su rigore con Douglas ed aveva intravisto la vittoria ma poi il gol di Márcio Araújo sugli sviluppi di un calcio d'angolo ha infranto il sogno Vascão di rivincere il campionato dopo 11 anni.

Festa in modalità ladrata:





Campionato Mineiro
La finale più brutta della storia del calcio. 0 a 0 all'andata e 0 a 0 al ritorno con il titolo che va al *Cruzeiro* per i migliori risultati nella prima fase della competizione. Molto sottotono tutto l'_Atlético-MG_ e in particolare Ronaldinho. 

Festa in modalità soporifera:





Campionato Gaucho
Vince di forza l'*Internacional* per 4 a 1 dopo il 2 a 1 dell'andata contro il _Grêmio_ troppo affaticato dalla Libertadores.

Festa numero 43:





Campionato Paranaense
Contro il _Maringá_ vince ai rigori il mitico *Londrina *che aveva eliminato l'Atletico-PR.

Festa in modalità "non c'è più domani":


----------



## pennyhill (20 Aprile 2014)

Brasileirão..


----------



## O Animal (20 Aprile 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



La storia di Pato... "Da cigno a brutto anatroccolo"... Triste ma vero...

Intanto stanno finendo le prime 2 partite: la Fluminense sta vincendo 3 a 0 contro la Figueirense; l'Internacional sta vincendo 1 a 0 grazie ad un bel gol di Aránguiz, centrocampista cileno classe '89 in grande forma, eletto pochi giorni fa il miglior giocatore del campionato gaucho 2014, e di proprietà dell'Udinese...

Domani le 3 partite più interessanti:

San Paolo - Botafogo
Atletico PR - Gremio
Atletico MG - Corinthians


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2014)

[MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] ma hai origini sudamericane ? Perchè io riesco a guardare a malapena gli highlights del calcio brasiliano. Non mi fa proprio impazzire come calcio, per usare un eufemismo.


----------



## O Animal (20 Aprile 2014)

L'assist di Pato signori...


----------



## pennyhill (20 Aprile 2014)

Bella anche la palla per Ganso sul gol di Fabiano.


----------



## O Animal (20 Aprile 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Bella anche la palla per Ganso sul gol di Fabiano.



Tanta roba... Adesso lo farà giocare come 10... Altre 4 giornate così e Felipao lo convoca per acclamazione popolare... Peccato che un Botafogo così brutto non lo si vedesse dal 2002 






Prima giornata:

Bahia 1 - 2 Cruzeiro
San Paolo 3 - 0 Botafogo
Fluminense 3 - 0 Figueirense
Atletico PR 1 - 0 Gremio
Atletico MG 0 - 0 Corinthians
Flamengo 0 - 0 Goias
Santos 1 - 1 Sport
Criciuma 1 - 2 Palmeiras
Internacional 1 - 0 Vitoria
Chapecoense 0 - 0 Coritiba


----------



## O Animal (21 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] ma hai origini sudamericane ? Perché io riesco a guardare a malapena gli highlights del calcio brasiliano. Non mi fa proprio impazzire come calcio, per usare un eufemismo.



No origini, ma per vari motivi mi diverto a seguire l'andamento e a guardare qualche partita. Personalmente mi piace il tifo, lo spirito del gioco, la "poca" attenzione tattica a favore della maggior libertà tecnica (in netto contrasto con il calcio italiano). 

Sicuramente mi divertono di più le partite della Premier League, sia per velocità che per intensità, ma oggi il calcio sudamericano è la "culla" del calcio moderno; basti pensare che dai loro campionati (purtroppo) esportano ogni anno 3000/4000 giocatori in tutto il mondo... Se ci fossero le frontiere chiuse forse sarebbero i campionati più belli al mondo...


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> No origini, ma per vari motivi mi diverto a seguire l'andamento e a guardare qualche partita. Personalmente mi piace il tifo, lo spirito del gioco, la "poca" attenzione tattica a favore della maggior libertà tecnica (in netto contrasto con il calcio italiano).
> 
> Sicuramente mi divertono di più le partite della Premier League, sia per velocità che per intensità, ma oggi il calcio sudamericano è la "culla" del calcio moderno; basti pensare che dai loro campionati (purtroppo) esportano ogni anno 3000/4000 giocatori in tutto il mondo... *Se ci fossero le frontiere chiuse forse sarebbero i campionati più belli al mondo...*



Eh già, non c'avevo mai pensato. Il campionato brasiliano sarebbe praticamente l'NBA del calcio.


----------



## O Animal (21 Aprile 2014)

E anche per le guardalinee... 






Espulso l'allenatore della Juventus di Santa Catarina, Celso Teixeira, per gli apprezzamenti alla guardalinee Maira Americano Labes


----------



## O Animal (24 Aprile 2014)

Guess who's back... Per la serie: "Se certi gol li sbaglia C.Ronaldo..."


----------



## Jaqen (11 Agosto 2014)

Ieri ho visto un pezzo di partita Santos Corinthias. Che scarso Robinho, che scarso.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Agosto 2014)

Pato fischiatissimo dai tifosi dell'Internacional, ma alla fine vince il San Paolo (ora terzo) con gol di Ganso.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Novembre 2014)

Sarà anche uno specialista, ma vedere dopo 31/32 giornate, un portiere come 6° giocatore brasiliano per numero di gol fatti in campionato, dice molto.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Novembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sarà anche uno specialista, ma vedere dopo 31/32 giornate, un portiere come 6° giocatore brasiliano per numero di gol fatti in campionato, dice molto.



Parli di Rogerio Cena?
Non dirmi che va ancora in giro... ma quanti secoli ha?


----------



## O Animal (29 Dicembre 2014)

*Programma completo Libertadores 2015*


----------



## O Animal (29 Dicembre 2014)

Un po' di golletti dell'appena concluso Brasileirao 2014


----------



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2015)

Guess who's back... 

6 gol in 6 partite e capocannoniere del Paulista... Una rondine non fa primavera ma...

Nuovo stato di forma e nuova starlette a seguito... Che sia la volta buona per il 25enne brasiliano... A dicembre finisce il prestito al Sao Paulo e gli resta un anno di contratto con il Corinthians...


----------



## O Animal (19 Aprile 2015)

Primo ottavo di finale della Libertadores: River - Boca..


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Aprile 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Primo ottavo di finale della Libertadores: River - Boca..



Notizie di Pato ?


----------



## O Animal (19 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Notizie di Pato ?



Ha iniziato questo 2015 decisamente meglio degli ultimi anni... E' il capocannoniere del Sao Paulo con 8 gol nel Campionato Paulista (dopo quella partenza fulminea di 6 gol in 6 partite ha abbastanza rallentato come tutto il Sao Paulo che alla lunga sta pagando la partenza di Kakà) e 3 in Libertadores (in 4 partite).

Oggi giocherà la semifinale del campionato Paulista contro il Santos di Robinho e Ricardo Oliveira (secondo miglior attaccante del Paulista con 9 gol) e mercoledì per la solita clausola di non belligeranza con il Corinthians (nonostante non lo paghino da 7 mesi) perderà la fondamentale ultima partita di girone della Libertadores in cui il Sao Paulo dovrà vincere per non essere scavalcato dai campioni in carica del San Lorenzo (in caso di pareggio il San Lorenzo dovrà segnare almeno 4 gol al Danubio). In quest'ottica sarà dura per Sao Paulo per l'infortunio al ginocchio di Alan Kardec che rimarrà fuori per almeno 3 mesi e la rottura totale tra il presidente e Luis Fabiano che lascierà a fine stagione. 

Per completezza di informazione l'altra semifinale del Paulistao che si giocherà oggi è l'altro super derby Corinthians - Palmeiras che sta facendo sempre più morti tra le due tifoserie... Stanotte in una sede dei tifosi del Corinthians sono stati freddati 8 tifosi... no comment...


----------



## O Animal (21 Aprile 2015)

Nel Paulistao sono passati in finale il Palmeiras ai rigori e il Santos per 2 a 1... Intanto saprei chi chiedere in cambio di Robinho al Santos...

*Geuvânio*


----------



## O Animal (1 Giugno 2015)

Intanto in Brasile guardate chi si rivede... 

Il commentatore dice: "Giocata dell'esterno da Coppa del Mondo"... Indovinate chi è quel laterale..

Video dell'assist e del gol qui sotto...


----------



## O Animal (1 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


>



Armero


----------



## O Animal (27 Giugno 2015)

Indovinate chi è l'attaccante più in forma in Brasile di questo 2015 con 11 gol nel campionato regionale + 5 in quello nazionale dopo 8 partite...


----------



## Jino (27 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Indovinate chi è l'attaccante più in forma in Brasile di questo 2015 con 11 gol nel campionato regionale + 5 in quello nazionale dopo 8 partite...



Ottimo attaccante, è arrivato però al Milan in condizioni fisiche non ottimali per via di quel grave infortunio al ginocchio, è arrivato con il peso di sostituire un certo Sheva e sopratutto non è per caratteristiche un calciatore adatto ad un campionato tattico come quello italiano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ottimo attaccante, è arrivato però al Milan in condizioni fisiche non ottimali per via di quel grave infortunio al ginocchio, è arrivato con il peso di sostituire un certo Sheva e sopratutto non è per caratteristiche un calciatore adatto ad un campionato tattico come quello italiano.



Infatti non l ho mai ritenuto un brocco, perché aveva buone qualità ma da noi ha fallito, la pressione era troppa, ad alto livello era chiaramente improponibile, infatti vincemmo la Champions con lui che se la guardava dalla tribuna...


----------



## pennyhill (6 Luglio 2015)

41 anni per il buon Zé Roberto.


----------



## pennyhill (13 Luglio 2015)

Due cose:

Difesa del Coritiba  ho visti ragazzini del 2004 difendere meglio. 

Dovrebbe farne 10 consecutive di gare così.

Ma non è un caso che le cose migliori al San Paolo le abbia fatte vedere non da punta, ma partendo largo sulla sinistra.
Ultime 2 partite (contro penultima e terzultima, sempre per essere onesti) giocate lì, 3 gol e 2 assist. Troppo capra per fare il centravanti.


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Due cose:
> 
> Difesa del Coritiba  ho visti ragazzini del 2004 difendere meglio.
> 
> ...



GOOOOOOOooooooooOOOoOOooollllllll....!!!!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Due cose:
> 
> Difesa del Coritiba  ho visti ragazzini del 2004 difendere meglio.
> 
> ...



L'ho vista proprio oggi pomeriggio sta roba, appena finita la partita... quella difesa mette i brividi


----------



## O Animal (15 Luglio 2015)

E adesso forza Colorado...


----------



## O Animal (15 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Lollo interista (15 Luglio 2015)

Arrivati a questo punto....chi sono i favoriti?!


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Arrivati a questo punto....chi sono i favoriti?!



Per me il River, anche se dall'altra parte c'è il Tigres che ha dominato il girone dov'erano presenti anche i Millionarios e poi c'è l'Internacional, che è una bella squadra.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Intanto in 2 divisione brasiliana segnano il 43enne Rivaldo , e suo figlio Rivaldinho 20 anni


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Luglio 2015)

River-Tigres


----------



## O Animal (14 Agosto 2015)

Sembra sempre più lui...


----------



## O Animal (14 Agosto 2015)

Anche Jadson è in fase atomica... Occhio all'assist...


----------



## pennyhill (18 Agosto 2015)




----------



## O Animal (20 Agosto 2015)

Il giovane più in forma del Brasileirao, Luciano, che aveva aiutato nelle ultime settimane il Corinthians ad essere la squadra in testa alla fine del girone d'andata, nella partita di andata degli ottavi di Copa do Brasil contro un Santos spettacolare (da tenere sott'occhio Gabriel e Lucas Lima) ha sofferto una rottura totale del legamento crociato anteriore del ginocchio destro con una lesione del menisco. Si dovrà operare e tornerà nel 2016, un bel problema per Tite che adesso dovrà schierare quella cariatide di Wagner Love... 

Qui sotto le immagini della partita:






Ps: intanto il Flamengo, dopo la sconfitta sempre in Copa do Brasil contro il Vasco credo abbia esonerato il decimo allenatore in 3 anni... Fenomeni...


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Il giovane più in forma del Brasileirao, Luciano, che aveva aiutato nelle ultime settimane il Corinthians ad essere la squadra in testa alla fine del girone d'andata, nella partita di andata degli ottavi di Copa do Brasil contro un Santos spettacolare (da tenere sott'occhio Gabriel e Lucas Lima) ha sofferto una rottura totale del legamento crociato anteriore del ginocchio destro con una lesione del menisco. Si dovrà operare e tornerà nel 2016, un bel problema per Tite che adesso dovrà schierare quella cariatide di Wagner Love...
> 
> Qui sotto le immagini della partita:
> 
> ...



Zamparini a confronto è un presidente pacato e paziente al confronto


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>


Ok Pato 
Ma Oliveira  , pensavo si fosse ritirato


----------



## juve_inworld (21 Agosto 2015)

Direi che il campionato Brasiliano è uno dei più scadenti di tutto il mondo, oggi il São Paulo ha perso 2x1 (gol di Pato) contro le RISERVE del Ceará (squadra da serie B), ma poi è tutto una roba immonda, il Fluminense con Ronaldinho ha quasi perso oggi... poi i brasiliani dicono che è il campionato più disputato del mondo... bè, è ovvio, tutte le squadre fanno ugualmente, per questo può vincere chiunque in qualsiasi girone... vi assicuro che è così, perchè abito qui in brasile da più di 13 anni e mi devo subire questo scempio, anche se comunque seguo tutti gli altri campionati, però di sera ci solo partite brasiliane, perchè c'è il fuso orario (+5 ore dall'italia).
[MENTION=2282]juve_inworld[/MENTION] no a parole censurate!


----------



## O Animal (21 Agosto 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Direi che il campionato Brasiliano è uno dei più scadenti di tutto il mondo, oggi il São Paulo ha perso 2x1 (gol di Pato) contro le RISERVE del Ceará (squadra da serie B), ma poi è tutto una roba immonda, il Fluminense con Ronaldinho ha quasi perso oggi... poi i brasiliani dicono che è il campionato più disputato del mondo... bè, è ovvio, tutte le squadre fanno ugualmente, per questo può vincere chiunque in qualsiasi girone... vi assicuro che è così, perchè abito qui in brasile da più di 13 anni e mi devo subire questo scempio, anche se comunque seguo tutti gli altri campionati, però di sera ci solo partite brasiliane, perchè c'è il fuso orario (+5 ore dall'italia).
> [MENTION=2282]juve_inworld[/MENTION] no a parole censurate!



????? Le partite che hai citato erano tutte di Copa do Brasil e non di Brasilerao... Simili risultati nelle coppe nazionali si vedono anche in Inghilterra...


----------



## juve_inworld (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> ????? Le partite che hai citato erano tutte di Copa do Brasil e non di Brasilerao... Simili risultati nelle coppe nazionali si vedono anche in Inghilterra...



Ti potrei fare decine di esempi, il campionato brasiliano é scadente, lo dicono anche i propri brasiliani, come ho detto, dicono che sia il più equilibrato perchè ogni anno, praticamente vendono tutti i giocari, se li scambiano tra le squadre, e quindi una squadretta da serie B batte una serie A facilmente, l'unica squadra che ha giocato bene per 2 anni è stata il Cruzeiro, che quest'anno hanno venduto tutti, e adesso sono vicini alla retrocessione.


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Ti potrei fare decine di esempi, il campionato brasiliano é scadente, lo dicono anche i propri brasiliani, come ho detto, dicono che sia il più equilibrato perchè ogni anno, praticamente vendono tutti i giocari, se li scambiano tra le squadre, e quindi una squadretta da serie B batte una serie A facilmente, l'unica squadra che ha giocato bene per 2 anni è stata il Cruzeiro, che quest'anno hanno venduto tutti, e adesso sono vicini alla retrocessione.



Ovvio che sia scadente.. Ogni anno dall'Argentina e dal Brasile partono quasi 3000 giocatori per ogni destinazione del globo, dall'Indonesia all'Africa... Ma è proprio quello che mi interessa.. Il pozzo senza fondo di talenti o presunti tali che poi faranno il giro del mondo... Affascinante anche che i migliori giocatori del campionato siano quasi sempre quegli over 30 che hanno terminato il giro del mondo e finalmente tornano a giocare a calcio...
Il fatto poi che ogni anno le rose si trasformino e seguino il destino di successo o fallimento del proprio presidente è spettacolare... Vedere distruggere la perfezione della macchina Cruzeiro (nemmeno così perfetta vedendo i fallimenti in Libertadores) lo trovo affascinante quanto vedere il River Plate trionfare in Libertadores 4 anni dopo la retrocessione...


----------



## juve_inworld (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ovvio che sia scadente.. Ogni anno dall'Argentina e dal Brasile partono quasi 3000 giocatori per ogni destinazione del globo, dall'Indonesia all'Africa... Ma è proprio quello che mi interessa.. Il pozzo senza fondo di talenti o presunti tali che poi faranno il giro del mondo... Affascinante anche che i migliori giocatori del campionato siano quasi sempre quegli over 30 che hanno terminato il giro del mondo e finalmente tornano a giocare a calcio...
> Il fatto poi che ogni anno le rose si trasformino e seguino il destino di successo o fallimento del proprio presidente è spettacolare... Vedere distruggere la perfezione della macchina Cruzeiro (nemmeno così perfetta vedendo i fallimenti in Libertadores) lo trovo affascinante quanto vedere il River Plate trionfare in Libertadores 4 anni dopo la retrocessione...


Bè sono daccordo che è questo il fascino, però quando dicono che è uno dei campionati più belli del mondo, pieno di top player e roba del genere, mi viene da ridere haha, ma hai ragione, a volte mi diverto comunque a vedere squadre tipo il Fluminense con Ronaldinho, il Santos quando c'era Neymar, roba così, ma ti garantisco che qui i tifosi vanno in tilt ogni anno con tutti questi cambiamenti, vanno armati allo stadio e agli allenamenti a protestare, tirano pietre, minacciano giocatori di brutto, roba da pazzi haha


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Bè sono daccordo che è questo il fascino, però quando dicono che è uno dei campionati più belli del mondo, pieno di top player e roba del genere, mi viene da ridere haha, ma hai ragione, a volte mi diverto comunque a vedere squadre tipo il Fluminense con Ronaldinho, il Santos quando c'era Neymar, roba così, ma ti garantisco che qui i tifosi vanno in tilt ogni anno con tutti questi cambiamenti, vanno armati allo stadio e agli allenamenti a protestare, tirano pietre, minacciano giocatori di brutto, roba da pazzi haha



Ah guarda, simpatizzo per il Corinthians e mi ricordo il macello di un anno e mezzo fa quando gli ultras hanno sequestrato la squadra nel centro tecnico obbligando il presidente a vendere Pato.. Quasi come le contestazioni dei nostri insomma.. 

Per i cambiamenti anche a me gira.. vedere Guerrero al Flamengo dall'oggi al domani mi dà abbastanza fastidio ma poi guardo la classifica e per ora me la rido...


----------



## juve_inworld (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ah guarda, simpatizzo per il Corinthians e mi ricordo il macello di un anno e mezzo fa quando gli ultras hanno sequestrato la squadra nel centro tecnico obbligando il presidente a vendere Pato.. Quasi come le contestazioni dei nostri insomma..
> 
> Per i cambiamenti anche a me gira.. vedere Guerrero al Flamengo dall'oggi al domani mi dà abbastanza fastidio ma poi guardo la classifica e per ora me la rido...



Sì infatti, succedono robe mai viste haha, poi i giocatori fanno proprio scelte insensate, esattamente come quella che hai detto tu, Guerrero dal Corinthians al Flamengo, che ha l'unica goduria di mai essere retrocesso, ma non vince nulla da anni.. un pò come il Vasco, che invece retrocede anno si e anno no, ma sono tutte squadre che comparate alle nostre dovrebbero essere Milan, Juve, Inter, c'è, te lo vedi? La Juve o il Milan che retrocede ogni due anni e che lotta ogni anno per non retrocedere? A pensarci è anche giusto protestare come fanno loro haha


----------



## O Animal (6 Settembre 2015)

Visto il blocco del calcio europeo sapete già dove mi butto... 

Per fortuna immane oggi si giocano i due derby più caldi di San Paolo e Rio.. 

Palmeiras - Corinthians (diretta su Gazzetta Tv alle 21.00)
Fluminense - Flamengo


----------



## pennyhill (25 Settembre 2015)

Firmino infortunato, al suo posto Dunga convoca:


----------



## O Animal (13 Dicembre 2015)

Valeu Corinthians.. 

Peccato per il Vasco, stavano per fare il miracolo...


----------

